# IE Simulator



## tinella (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben

Nutzt jemand von euch Mac, um ab und zu eine HP zu entwickeln?

Ich habe folgendes Problem; ich habe einen Mac und ich will ein HP-Design umsetzen. Dafür muss ich abchecken, wie die Seite im IE aussieht!

Nur bietet leider Firefox den IE Tab nicht für Mac an, so ein sch... !!

Ich könnte das ganze Design ja mal für Firefox und Safari umsetzen und dann am Schluss mal mit einem PC den IE anschauen, aber wenn ich dann alles wieder umkrempeln muss (und das wird wahrscheinlich der Fall sein), ist das ziemlich dumm!

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Maik (10. Januar 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht helfen dir da folgende Links weiter?


http://www.browsershots.org


http://www.browserpool.de/kc/wob/portal.jsp


IE-Standalone-Versionen für Mac


----------

